# Trying to figure out a means to drive the AC compressor



## Jaesin (Mar 6, 2011)

If you are getting the Soliton 1, you might be able to go with a belt driven stock compressor. I know you don't have a clutch but if you are stuck in traffic, you might be able to get the soliton to idle the motor while you are in neutral. That is if your transmission puts out a neutral signal. 

I don't know if manual transmissions typically do that but it might be worth looking into.


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

Jaesin said:


> If you are getting the Soliton 1, you might be able to go with a belt driven stock compressor. I know you don't have a clutch but if you are stuck in traffic, you might be able to get the soliton to idle the motor while you are in neutral. That is if your transmission puts out a neutral signal.
> 
> I don't know if manual transmissions typically do that but it might be worth looking into.


I dont know how that would work, but then again, I have never tried to put a car in gear on an idle, that I can remember....lol

Roy


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

There just doesn't seem to be anything short of an EV controller to do the trick that I've seen. I'm sure it could be built but that would seem to be a royal PIA. But I've built stuff like that before, just don't want to spend the time.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

ElectriCar said:


> There just doesn't seem to be anything short of an EV controller to do the trick that I've seen. I'm sure it could be built but that would seem to be a royal PIA. But I've built stuff like that before, just don't want to spend the time.


What are you looking for? . . an inexpensive PWM control that will run from your pack voltage?


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes! All I've found are EV controls or controllers input rated at <100V.

One of my suppliers called me a minute ago and I asked him if he had a 2 or 3HP motor. Likely but that large it may not be a PM but a shunt wound to which I'd have to make a field controller, field loss circuit etc. You know with a shunt wound motor if you lose the field the thing could spin up and self destruct!


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

http://chinakingleo.en.alibaba.com/..._180VDC_input_Voltage_for_Telecom_Houese.html 
That should work with minimal fabrication


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

ElectriCar said:


> Yes! All I've found are EV controls or controllers input rated at <100V.
> 
> One of my suppliers called me a minute ago and I asked him if he had a 2 or 3HP motor. Likely but that large it may not be a PM but a shunt wound to which I'd have to make a field controller, field loss circuit etc. You know with a shunt wound motor if you lose the field the thing could spin up and self destruct!


There was a guy from Hawaii who was selling a high voltage (250V) PWM for HHO generator. I don't see it on his website anymore. . although, u may find one. It looks a bit kludgy tho and his reputation has a few hits for long wait times and stuff... so, I dunno. It was called PCU-250 I think. Here is a cached web page from ebay. . . cause the listing ended. But u can see what it is at least. http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...0-Volt-/250875201338+PCU-250+PWM&cd=1&hl=en&c

I think the guys web page is hydrofuelsystems..... something like that . edit. here it is. http://www.hydrofuelsys.com/ 
No sign of the 250 volt one though... ??


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

That thing runs off of AC DIY from an inverter off the 12V system.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

ElectriCar said:


> That thing runs off of AC DIY from an inverter off the 12V system.


Oh ya, ur right.... That's right cause I was thinking to run my heater coil with it... load side


----------



## Jaesin (Mar 6, 2011)

OK, I have another idea... 

Does anyone know of an 110/220 inverter that can take a 160v input? Then you could use a compressor from a "walk-in" refrigerator. The kind that are used in restaurants or grocery stores. These compressors are usually very quite. 

I read that a r134 1/2 hp compressor can produce 6000 BTUs.

The trade off is you wouldn't have variable speed operation but in most refrigeration applications, on/off switching seem to work fine. The stock system in the truck uses on/off switching so it may be possible to tie into that.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I've looked at that too, to power my home in case of power failure from the truck's pack. Seems they too aren't geared for our higher voltages.

Looks like Evnetics has a whole nuther product line to develop, the Sol Micro!


----------



## GreenEnergyConversions (Mar 13, 2012)

Do you want to use your current compressor or are you willing to change to another cooling system? If so, I can direct you to the system I am using for cooling my EV conversion. It costs about 800 or so for everything but it works off of 120 volt battery packs.

If you want to use your current compressor, why not just get a small 2hp motor and run it off your batteries?

Maybe I am missing something here.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I am interested in a hermitically sealed unit but my pack starts out in the morning at 172V or so. Will it operate at that voltage? Also can you suggest a solid state relay for turning on the pack to the stand alone motor that the motor back EMF won't destroy when you shut if off?


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

Why not just use the master flux unit? By the time you buy an inverter, motor, compressor, and coupling; mount and integrate them all you will have spent more than the cost of the master flux. 

My master flux integrated motor/compressor was $617 and the inverter was $669. It works flawlessly, it's variable speed, brushless, compact (about the size of an A/C compressor without a motor), runs on an extremely wide range of voltages, and rated for automotive use.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I thought I read that your compressor took 15-30 minutes to get the vehicle cooled down and that you thought the factory compressor should be used instead. Isn't yours mounted on the driver side near the bumper or below the bumper? Someone said the Masterflux system costs about $3000 or so. Did you buy a really small one for that amount? I'm going to contact them today based on your price and see what they say.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh jeez, Masterflux is a Tecumseh company, maker of the worst lawnmowers engines ever sold!


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Finally got through to someone. Here's the number to call for Down River Refrigeration Supply. 734-728-0795. 

They have a few sizes and styles and suggested the Sierra was what I need. Prices range *up to* about $1400 for a motor and controller with voltage ranges from 115 up to 420V.

This is pretty interesting for those of you who can decipher it, performance data, temps, watts & rpm up to 6500!


----------



## Jaesin (Mar 6, 2011)

The vTruck from Via Motors is supposed to have a 15kw 110/220 volt inverter on board. Their pack is said to run at 650 volts so I don't know if the inverter will operate at lower voltages.

You could run a commercial AC compressor off it and use it to power you house during the day when electricity is at peak. jk.


Anyone know who is supplying these inverters?


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

Yep, thats me









True, the compressor I'm using (Sierra) isn't as powerful as a belt driven compressor on an ICE car, I'd say it's a bit underpowered for my car. The Sierra compressor can pull 2kw from the battery, this is about 5.5kw of cooling. Might be just right for a pickup, all depends on how much you want to spend and how much room you have, master flux does make larger compressors (Alpine)

There's no way I'd be able to fit a belt driven compressor and 2kw motor in my car, so in that sense, the master flux is the best option. 





ElectriCar said:


> I thought I read that your compressor took 15-30 minutes to get the vehicle cooled down and that you thought the factory compressor should be used instead. Isn't yours mounted on the driver side near the bumper or below the bumper? Someone said the Masterflux system costs about $3000 or so. Did you buy a really small one for that amount? I'm going to contact them today based on your price and see what they say.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Yea in the south don't need an underpowered compressor. I think I'll just use the main motor to drive it since I can't seem to find an affordable controller. Any other option is a lot more expensive, $1400 or so for the Masterflux system.


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

I'm just hopping around the forum reading random things.

Why is it you can't use a DC motor to drive the compressor? Are you just worried about emf when a contactor to the motor opens?


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

lazzer408 said:


> I'm just hopping around the forum reading random things.
> 
> Why is it you can't use a DC motor to drive the compressor? Are you just worried about emf when a contactor to the motor opens?


It's the high-voltage DC. You need a high voltage DC motor and a controller just for that.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Wouldn't a Universal 110Vac brushed motor, like you would find in an electric drill, work just as well on DC?


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

There is a local guy (here in AZ) that is putting AC in his S10. He is using a sealed 120VAC compressor like out of a home window unit which draws 7 amps. He is powering it with an inverter (to get the AC power). He has 2 large AGM batteries and a 650 watt DC/DC converter, if needed. 

He is an ex-AC technician, so he has the experience and knowledge to make this work properly.

The trick is to get the correct start Cap matched to the system to avoid a heavy start-up current demand. It uses the S10 thermostatic switch, evap and condenser. 

It is nice, compact and cheap way to go.

No extra motors, couplers, and all of the attendant crap that goes with it, (especially when you don't have the room)

Maybe he will do a write-up on it after he is done. 

Miz


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

somanywelps said:


> It's the high-voltage DC. You need a high voltage DC motor and a controller just for that.


Why the need for a controller?



Woodsmith said:


> Wouldn't a Universal 110Vac brushed motor, like you would find in an electric drill, work just as well on DC?


Or electric lawn mower or electric snow blower. Many of those motors are brushed.


----------

